# New member



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello, have come into some news of past deception with spouse and have been reading this fourm since the beginning of the year. Have read some books suggested here on the fourm from coping with infidelity. I am just getting back to some method of direction l need to go.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know it is super late but welcome! Any update on your situation?


----------

